# Defamation in the workplace??



## Natt (17 Apr 2008)

Hi all, I'm really hoping someone can offer me some advice,

I recieved a letter today from a senior manager in work which I am livid over.. I will try an make this as straight forward as possible.
I am in my current workplace for 10yrs, I have been manager for 5yrs with no disciplinaries or problems raised with my conduct within my position. Today I recieved a letter from a senior manager (whom I have never had any difficulty with whatsoever) regarding a function for which I was responsible for last week. In this letter which was C.C to three more senior managers I feel she tremendously brought may abilities and professionalism into serious question (to put it politely!!!) Specifically my, "attitude as a manager". Several issues were raised, each to which I have responded to today also via letter and remain firm that each of her grievances are entirely unfounded. I have managered numerous similar functions for this manager over the years without problems & this one was exactly the same.

Basically I am outraged due the content of this letter which as mentioned has also been recieved by 3 more senior managers within the organisation. I feel my reputation and person has been brought into serious disrepute, to a degree it is almost a personal attack. (if this the case the reasons are unknown to me)

Thank you in advance for any advice!


----------



## bertson (17 Apr 2008)

- Request a meeting with all those parties including the person making the 
complaint. Ask for any complaints to be aired and addressed

- document every single communication on the matter

- maintain hard copy documentation and store at home or somehwre outside work.

Anyway, what are you supposd to have done?


----------



## Natt (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks for that Berston.I havent a clue what I am meant to have done to warrant tone of her 'letter' and the implications she made.

I work in the hotel industry and as mention was responsible for a function she had organised. I managed this function in the mannner and with the professionalism I have managed every fuction both for her and not for her. 

I was hoping to have calmed down today........Er no!

Basically she brought my professionlism, attittude as a manager and ability into severe disrepute. If it had been the case that she had personnally addressed me I would not have issue, but the fact that this degrogatory letter has also be sent to 3 of my senior peers is what is driving me nuts!! I adamantly maintain the content, insinuations and tone of the letter are grossly unfair anf completely unfounded.


----------



## sam h (17 Apr 2008)

Could she be in trouble for something you're not aware and & she is trying to pass the buck?  Were there any specifice issues that arose on the day of the function or are they issues that have since arrised (eg - a complaint from the people who booked the function?).  
There isn't much info to go on & I understand you probably don't want to say too much which would identify you.  But regardless, you need to keep you professional attiude now more than ever, as you are now (like it or not) being closely scrutinised by senior management and how you behave will make or break you (so no screaming matching in the lobby!!)


----------



## ajapale (17 Apr 2008)

Moved from  Askaboutlaw to  Work, Careers which is were questions relating to Employer/ee rights and responsibilities are to be found.


----------



## Neadyk (18 Apr 2008)

Definately address this either directly with this person, the HR manager or your GM.  I was in a similar situation where I was publicly accused of negligence in my duties in a meeting of my peers by another manager without first talking to me.  I went to my manager and GM with evidence proving I had done my job and the GM demanded that the manager apologise to me.  I insisted on it being done in the same public manner he felt necessary to humiliate me.  Set your boundaries and stand up for yourself.


----------



## Complainer (19 Apr 2008)

Why not just refer her to your line manager if she has any difficulty with your work?


----------



## Natt (19 Apr 2008)

Complicating my situation further...My organisation is family owned and operated. The manager is question is sister to the GM!! So I really would not expect any satisfaction, there is a general attitude among 'The Family' to a degree, that they are entitled to do and say as they please. I have spoken to some of my colleagues about my situation...I think I needed the assurance that I wasnt over reacting and all were as outraged as I was.

At this point I am giving serious consideration to seeing a solicitor. (Defamation)
I have held the postion of manager in this organisation for 5years and honestly have NEVER in my life been so offended and insulted. 

I realise Ive only given limited information but am wondering has anyone ever pursued something similar?? 

Thanks again in advance


----------



## Natt (19 Apr 2008)

Complainer said:


> Why not just refer her to your line manager if she has any difficulty with your work?


 
Forgot to add, I am HOD of my deparment, the next level of managment I would refer to is another brother of hers!! He is fully aware of my feelings on the matter and attempted (feebilly I imagine) to speak with her on my behalf but she wouldnt listen. Incredible but true, of a team of about 15 managers, 5 are in 'The Family'.


----------



## tech3 (19 Apr 2008)

I would think you may have stepped on her toes somehow,maybe riding roughshod over her orders,maybe by being too good at your job, who knows .
However any talk or threat of legal action will make the family close ranks ,surely you must know this.and be very careful how you handle this because all the bitterness may make it very difficult  for you to keep on working with these people.


----------



## Blueberry08 (19 Apr 2008)

Natt said:


> In this letter which was C.C to three more senior managers I feel she tremendously brought may abilities and professionalism into serious question (to put it politely!!!) Specifically my, "attitude as a manager". Several issues were raised.....



Was there any previous 'bad blood' between you and this manager, or did these complaints come out of the blue?


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Apr 2008)

IMHO going the legal route without appearing (paper trail) to try to resolve the situation internally would not be a sensible approach.


----------



## Natt (20 Apr 2008)

I know what you mean closing ranks..but I am so sick and tired of 'The Familys' continuous attitude and really feel this is the last straw.
I have never had incident or problem with this manager, without meaning to get repetitive, at a rough guess I oversee/manage about a dozen functions per month on her behalf (not to mention the dozens of other ones) There has never been a clash of words or anything of any type, this has honestly come out of nowhere!!

I know legal action is very mush an extreme measure, right now I see it as really the only resolution (piece of mind even) I would have. The 'threat' of legal action I have no doubt would result in a written retraction which I would be satisfied in.        
Realistically I have no desire in pursuing a court case, maybe just a solicitors letter which would get results and perhaps set an example for the rest of 'The Family'.


----------



## flattea2 (20 Apr 2008)

Hi Natt

Its hard to make a reasoned response on the basis it's very difficult to believe that she wrote the letter for completely no reason. Can you elaborate more on why she came down on you otherwise you'll get a list of replies saying how outrageous it all is, which while comforting is probably not going to particularly help you solve your problem.

Do you see what I mean.


----------



## Orga (20 Apr 2008)

The fundamental issue to me in this case is that there is a difference of opinion - someone said something about you to other people and you disagree with what was said. It doesn't matter a whit what was said, all that matters now is how you handle yourself. You can:
a. get down and dirty
b. become outraged (which you seem to be doing)
c. rise above it with dignity
d. do something else (like quit)

I vote for option c - here's how: write back, thanking her for her feedback and noting the points that she has made, outline neutrally the points that you believe counter the original letter, invite her in the letter to discuss the matter with you if she feels a need to, finish by pointing out that you are always looking to improve performance and that you remain open to constructive advice and appreciate her taking the time to offer her thoughts on this matter. This achieves two things: you are not seen as vindictive, short-tempered and seeking revenge and secondly you have given the matter consideration and are acting in a reasonable manner that would support any future actions you might wish to take (legal or otherwise). Please don't think that I don't see the hurt you must feel as you see yourself as having been defamed - any legal case will look in the matter of damages to the extent of damage to your reputation - minimal from the evidence you have provided. So, it's better to be pragmatic and move on.


----------



## Complainer (20 Apr 2008)

Natt said:


> C.My organisation is family owned and operated. The manager is question is sister to the GM!!


So what? Are you going to let your manager off the hook, regardless of what their family connections are?


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2008)

Orga said:


> The fundamental issue to me in this case is that there is a difference of opinion - someone said something about you to other people and you disagree with what was said. It doesn't matter a whit what was said, all that matters now is how you handle yourself. You can:
> a. get down and dirty
> b. become outraged (which you seem to be doing)
> c. rise above it with dignity
> ...



Good advice.
If the OP wants to take this legal she will have a long and stressful (and costly) few months. It is not a nice experience.


----------



## putsch (20 Apr 2008)

its very difficult = chances are the other family members will support her irrespective of how justified you are. If you push it you will most likely have to leave. My dad worked in a family firm - went to bed with a migraine after each board meeting and retired early


----------



## Blueberry08 (20 Apr 2008)

flattea2 said:


> it's very difficult to believe that she wrote the letter for completely no reason.



Precisely. And if she's a member of the _family_ (are we talking Reggie Kray or Tony Soprano here?) she's hardly so insecure in her job that she needs to attack the OP for no reason??

Come on OP, what's this about? Are you certain there's no history between you and the complainer? Are you certain you did absolutely _nothing_ to offend _anyone_ in the course of your duties?


----------

